

Amputee Barred From Olympics (prosthetics are getting good) - ivankirigin
http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/sports/AP-OLY-RUN-IAAF-Pistorius.html?_r=1&hp&oref=slogin

======
uuilly
And I'm not allowed to compete in the marathon using roller-blades. The reason
this is a story is that he is perceived to be a victim.

I'm psyched he's running that fast though. For a while I really wanted to work
in prosthetics. Would be satisfying...

------
carpal
The amputee wasn't barred from the olympics. This particular set of
prosthetics was banned.

That guy can still run in the olympics with _any other_ set of prosthetic legs
but this one. It was just deemed that these gave him too much of an unfair
advantage.

------
eru
I wonder where this would have lead had he been allowed to compete - and won.

Professional athletes are already crippling there bodies with drugs. Would
someone have deliberately and literaly crippled himself to get an edge (i.e.
prosthetics)?

Professional sports make me sick. They are selling their body. I do have more
understanding for prostitution than this.

(Nothing against double-amputee sprinter Oscar Pistorius - he just games the
system - he surely did not set out to lose his legs in the first place.)

------
mattmaroon
What next? Are they going to ban guys who take steroids from playing in the
MLB?

------
mhb
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=98193>

~~~
eru
Perhaps you had just bad timing, bad luck - or you should learn to write
better titles?

